# Simply magical day here!



## J.S. (22 Jan 2013 às 20:10)

I'll just post the pics from, again, the countryside near my station. I was lucky my station again failed me (no updates to WU) 

Fog lasted till 15h, lifted and left some haze. Tx was -1,2 C and Tn -4,8 (not so low, it is bright but there is too much wind).





































This is actually 1 meter deep canal and it is completely covered in snow. Unfortunately as less snow is available on land..


----------



## ogalo (22 Jan 2013 às 20:14)

lindo , beautiful


----------

